# Embryo's Survived the night



## Dizzydi (Aug 3, 2010)

God I could cry - my little smeggy weggy's have suvived the night and they are going to be implanted on Thursday!!

Yes They - hospital changed there mind and are doing two cause of my age - blimey that makes me sound ancient.

I have litteraly got everything crossed - no more bad luck for me please


----------



## am64 (Aug 3, 2010)

such good news di xxx everything crossed here xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 3, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO fantastic bit of news Di, cmon good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## bev (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent - just try to stay calm and let us know how it goes.Bev


----------



## rachelha (Aug 3, 2010)

Well done eggs!!

That is so exciting, fingers and everything else crossed for Thursday

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 3, 2010)

Thinking of you  xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2010)

Wonderful news Di, wishing you all the best for Thursday


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> my little smeggy weggy's




Adorable...........good luck for Thursday........


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck for thursday Di  How long will it take for you to find out once the procedure has been done?xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 3, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Good luck for thursday Di  How long will it take for you to find out once the procedure has been done?xx



Elo Lou,

That is one thing I don't actually know. But I should think it will be 2 week.

Thanks guys for all your well wishes - here to fingers crossed and everything else.

Di x


----------



## tracey w (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck for Thursday!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 5, 2010)

*Implant booked*

My little chucky eggs have survived again and are being implanted at 1 pm today!!

I promise to stop bombarding you all now with my little journey and next time I post in this section I will let you know if we have had success or not.

Thank you all for your kind words and support xxxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> My little chucky eggs have survived again and are being implanted at 1 pm today!!
> 
> I promise to stop bombarding you all now with my little journey and next time I post in this section I will let you know if we have had success or not.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support xxxx



Dont be silly we look forward to hearing from you hun xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoping all goes well Di  Steff is right, we love to hear your updates!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> My little chucky eggs have survived again and are being implanted at 1 pm today!!
> 
> I promise to stop bombarding you all now with my little journey and next time I post in this section I will let you know if we have had success or not.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words and support xxxx



So excited for you hope it goes ok.  x


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 5, 2010)

Back home and resting. Went very well, took no time at all. 

22 august is test day ! 

Here's to lots oh hoping and prayers xxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Back home and resting. Went very well, took no time at all.
> 
> 22 august is test day !
> 
> Here's to lots oh hoping and prayers xxx



hi Di you will be in my prayers hun bring on the 22nd !! x x x  well done you must be shattered xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 5, 2010)

I am steffie - what a wirling wind it had been these last two weeks. 

I want this so much and am being as positive as possible. Thanks again for your support. I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## hotchop (Aug 5, 2010)

awwww GOOD LUCK......xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> I am steffie - what a wirling wind it had been these last two weeks.
> 
> I want this so much and am being as positive as possible. Thanks again for your support. I really appreciate it xxx



ANYTIME we all want this to be a sucsess hun.


----------



## bev (Aug 5, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you good luck - hope it all goes well.Bev


----------



## rachelha (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Di

I will be thinking of you on the 22nd. Look after yourself as much as you can until then.  Are you keeping working, or are you taking some time off?  
Keep posting as much as you want, we are all routing for you


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 6, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hi Di
> 
> I will be thinking of you on the 22nd. Look after yourself as much as you can until then.  Are you keeping working, or are you taking some time off?
> Keep posting as much as you want, we are all routing for you



Hi Rachel,

I'm working / been working throughout all this. Was of on Monday & Yesterday - bit difficult not to as I do accounts and it is month end. I look after HR as well and have lied to myself why I needed time of...lol....I can't tell work what has been going on.

My consultant said to me today you are pregnant!! & I said yes in therory but i'm not until it is confirmed. Bless him I have been under him (not literally ) since diagnosis and he is the one has has got things moving fast for me.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

So it looks as if things were succesful then..........hip hip horray!


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> Bless him I have been under him (not literally )


.........sorry had to lol out that Di x


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> .........sorry had to lol out that Di x



Thought it would put a smile on folks face's.

I'm in work at the moment and trying to concentrate - it aint happening tho!!

& How daft am I got to the hospital this morning to see the diabetic consultant and got there late as I thought my appointment was at 11.30 not 10.30 - It's no wonder I got mixed up tho with all the hospital visits I have had this week !! x


----------

